# new member from uk,



## robbie roth (Jan 20, 2013)

Hi there,just joined your site hoping for lots of info bowt bees,im wanting to make some skeps and wanted to know if you can keep bees and not take the honey ???? Im totally new so please dont think me bit thick , just want to help bees ,as without them we wont ladt long. Thankyou ,robbie (miss)


----------



## Adrian Quiney WI (Sep 14, 2007)

Welcome. Try a look at this. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=upbONroWPic
Where in the UK are you located?


----------



## Lazer128 (Dec 15, 2012)

Welcome!


----------



## robbie roth (Jan 20, 2013)

Im in a town called boscombe in dorset ,trying to get inspiration for living,:-S. So this is great that somone has responded to me joining this site as especially from USA, I watched video ,but do you think anyone really wants the skep method soz its late here an im feelin negative .i just want to make a difference an help blah blah :'(


----------



## Adrian Quiney WI (Sep 14, 2007)

There are several paths; An alternative beekeeping method that is more popular than the skep is the Top Bar Hive. Phil Chandler is in the UK. Here is his website http://www.biobees.com/
On the "Training" part of his website I see he even has classes in Dorset. From what I read beekeeping in the UK can be quite expensive. Top Bar Hives produce less honey than frame hives, but are also less expensive.


----------



## AmericasBeekeeper (Jan 24, 2010)

Welcome Robbie!


----------



## samoadc (Dec 15, 2012)

Yes you can leave the honey, I think it might be important to be sure there is plenty of room so the bees don't think they have to swarm. I have bees in a hard cardboard barrel and leave the honey because I think I would need to thoroughly destroy the hive in order to get the honey. I have just bought 20 frames with the plastic foundation and will now try to make a few boxes. Years ago I had a few frames with plastic foundation and found it a pain in the ass because I wouldn't remember which combs had it and which ones didn't. Later I will most likely replace them with frames and do what I can to have the bees make all of the comb. I may just leave the plastic in the brood chamber unless I learn that that is a bad idea.


----------



## Rolande (Aug 23, 2010)

Adrian Quiney WI said:


> From what I read beekeeping in the UK can be quite expensive.


Start up costs can be quite phenomenal if buying all new kit, as I mentioned on another thread the other day, the cost of a new flat pack modified dadant hive (my chosen unit) with frames is in the region of £300 ($480 US), and the other hive types don't tend to be much cheaper. 

A five frame nuc will add £150-£200 to the deal.




robbie roth said:


> Im in a town called boscombe in dorset ,trying to get inspiration for living,:-S. So this is great that somone has responded to me joining this site as especially from USA, I watched video ,but do you think anyone really wants the skep method soz its late here an im feelin negative .i just want to make a difference an help blah blah :'(


Not far from me then! can I suggest that you contact these guys:

http://www.bads-bka.org/

For some on-the-doorstep help, it's also a good way to see whether bees are really your 'thing'. I almost replied to your first post but then thought better of it because I get the impression that you may simply just want to house bees in your garden rather than actually being sufficiently interested to want to look after them (as an active beekeeper).

If beekeeping does turn out to be your thing and you decide you'd like to try the skep beekeeping idea you'll find this 

http://www.martinatnewton.com/ (along with the Heathland Skep videos which Adrian Q linked; think there are 8 in total).

to be a superb reference. But before going down that road, an understanding of diseases and parasites (gained through hands on work with standard or top-bar hives) has got to be top of the list of things to do in my oppinion.

Good Luck.


----------



## samoadc (Dec 15, 2012)

Sounds like maybe a bad way to start out due to what I am guessing is the ability to what is going on in the hive. Why not start out with a couple more conventional hives and then as you learn go on to working with skeps. I have heard many people still use them today but most likely because they are so poor and can't afford a regular hive. I once thought about making skeps out of nylon rope due to its durability but if that turns you off I can appreciate your point of view and fully encourage you to do what ever you like.


----------



## robbie roth (Jan 20, 2013)

Hi.thanks for responding, I think im not explaining myself properly at all ,what im trying to find out is ,, if loads of people just put a skep in their garden in uk would bees maybee find it and use it ,and wouldnt it help if there were thousands all over so bees had somwhere and would it be a help to them even if some years bees used them an not other years just to have thousands all over the uk in gardens in sheltered spots undercover ect if people just did that would it not help the population at all ,when they build their own nests in trees and walls no one looks after it they do it them selves so im just askin you if I could educate people ,, obviously when I know more,, to put a skep somwhere in their garden in a out of the way sheltered spot then bees would have more chance and more homes ?? Does this.make any sense soz for long drawn out msge


----------



## Rolande (Aug 23, 2010)

robbie roth said:


> Hi.thanks for responding, I think im not explaining myself properly at all ,what im trying to find out is ,, if loads of people just put a skep in their garden in uk would bees maybee find it and use it ,and wouldnt it help if there were thousands all over so bees had somwhere and would it be a help to them even if some years bees used them an not other years just to have thousands all over the uk in gardens in sheltered spots undercover ect if people just did that would it not help the population at all ,when they build their own nests in trees and walls no one looks after it they do it them selves so im just askin you if I could educate people ,, obviously when I know more,, to put a skep somwhere in their garden in a out of the way sheltered spot then bees would have more chance and more homes ?? Does this.make any sense soz for long drawn out msge


Basically, No. No help at all. 

Just a recipe for mass complaints from neighbours and colony losses due to parasites, diseases and starvation.

The reason that there are not literally X-millions of colonies with no one looking after them is that they do die out. You also seem to imagine that there's a shortage of bee colonies in the UK when actually the number of managed colonies is on the increase. Bad press reporting colouring your views?


----------



## samoadc (Dec 15, 2012)

Now at 78 I am more and more convinced it is best to change others by giving a good example of how to behave so the best of luck to you. Once you have a little success maybe you can get the local TV station interested enough to help spread the word and hope it isn't just spreading disease because no one is burning infected hives or giving the bees sthe medicine that could help them survive. Best of luck to you as at least you are trying. Ten two letter words that Rudolf Dreikurs use to use are: If it is to be, it is up to me.


----------



## robbie roth (Jan 20, 2013)

Yes I suppose it has been what ive seen on tv about the decline of bees in this country ,programme on bbc last year, saying that we are in trouble as without them obviously cant survive,must have not understood it ,thanks for that info .i shouldnt believe tv ,just seemed real ,


----------



## robbie roth (Jan 20, 2013)

Thankyou thats very inspiring..im going to learn how to make skeps anyway no matter what comes next,ive rung up a local thatcher and he says he will sell me a bundle for £5.00 ,so thats good,if its meant then im sure I can do something. Even if I just make a bunch of skeps theyre lovely to look at  robbie,


----------



## samoadc (Dec 15, 2012)

How about covering one of your skeps with clear fiberglass resin to make it keep its new, yellow color and just maybe remain much more durable for many years. Maybe you could even sell them to gardners who didn't have bees but just believed they were very beautiful? Good luck in your new venture.


----------

